# Spokane Retriever club



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Starting a thread in hopes of some news


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

call backs in the open 1 3 4 6 7 9 14 18 20 22 26 27 32 35 38 39 42 43 44 47 49 51 52 54 55 57 59 60 64 65 68 70
32 dogs back to 2nd series


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Qual results? I know Seren won, great for Jean and Tom.


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Derby callbacks after first series land marks. 

2-9, 11-25, 27-29

Going to second series water marks


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry, have not been in a mood to post but have to clear this up, the Q went 4 series and finished at around 7:30 last night. Long day to say the least.
Here are partial results (unofficial)
1. 27. Seren o Grammer, h Hartl
2. 15, Hammer o Rourke, h Erhardt
3. Dog run by Mike Taylor, think it was Gamble 
4. 8, Rocky, o Van Der Leer, h Fangsrud
several jams.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Am callbacks to the 3d: 22 dogs
1,2,4,8,15,16,18,19,20,21,23,24,28-30,35,37,39,43,44-46


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Open Call Backs?


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Open callbacks to 4th: 3, 9, 14, 27, 32, 43, 47, 49, 51, 52, 55, 64, 70 for 13 dogs


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

On the Qual results Jean posted, according to what I saw on Facebook, 3rd was #23 Ellie, run by Mike Taylor, owned by Doug Randazzo.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone know what is happening at the Derby?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I heard rumors of a double header winner?


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

huntinman said:


> I heard rumors of a double header winner?


Not that little choco girl again.......wooohoooo. Congrats to Bill and Ammo, what a team!! Two double header wins in less than 3 months. Way to Go!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Ammo, Bill and Vicki. Another Double Header.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

All I know is that Rob won with Journey, owned by Vicki McClean.


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations Bill and Ammo! Love to hear about you breaking those records!


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Bill & Ammo!! WHAT A TEAM!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open results:

42	FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon the Wings of an Answered Pray	Bill and Micki Petrovish	B Petrovish/M Petrovish	1st
14	Topbrass Firestorm	Dave Cheatham	Rob Erhardt	2nd
52	Sealock's Seaside Stella	John & Carol Sealock	Carol Sealock	3rd
70	MOTO AND THE NITRO CIRCUS	ANTHONY CROUCH	Brooke Vandebrake	4th
55	FC-AFC Valtor's Hayseed Kid	Valerie Martin	Don Remien/Breck Howard	Res. Jam
9	Elmingo's Chasing a Whim	Roger Fangsrud	Eric Fangsrud/Cody Kemp	Jam
27	FC Aksarben's Black Skyy	Alice Woodyard	Alice Woodyard	Jam
47	FC Sweetie's Easy Rider	Pete Panarites	Jim Gonia	Jam
49	Watermark's Cinderella	Glenda Brown	Eric Fangsrud	Jam


Am Results:

4	FC AFC CFC CAFC Upon the Wings of an Answered Pray	Bill and Micki Petrovish	B Petrovish/M Petrovish	1st
8	She's Three Times a Lady	Steve Graafstra	Steve Graafstra	2nd
30	U.S. First Lady	Michael & Kareen Tierney	Kareen Tierney/Mike Tierney	3rd
21	Andi and Drake's promised magic	Don Grenseman/Mark Jones	Don Grenseman	4th
29	Bound For Glory II	David Plesko	Dave Plesko	Res. Jam
19	FC AFC Widgeon's Carbon Chip	Tom Hartl	Tom Hartl	Jam


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Carol, on your Open Third with Sealock's Seaside Stella! We are very proud of you both!

Rita


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Didn't we just have a big thread on how a good amateur with a great dog can successively compete against the pros? I have run against Bill and Ammo numerous times over her career, when she and Bill are on, and they are more often than not, they are so close to perfect they don't leave much room to beat them. I also have to give kudos to Rob Erhard and my good buddy Dave Cheatum on his nice Golden Fire getting second behind Ammo, like I said, any other dog and Fire might have won. Finally another quality guy Eric Fangsrud gets third place with Carol Sealock's Stella, the difference between third and first isn't much.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

*It"s not Luck!!!!*



leslie luray said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Bill & Ammo!! WHAT A TEAM!


What a great job Bill.
I got my 1st Double Header this weekend in Canada
A Derby and a Q


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Fire,Rob and Dave on the second in the Open Way to Go!
Also congratulations Eric, Cody and Roger on the Open Jam
Eric ,Glenda with a Jam. Congrats to Alice with a Jam.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Dave Cheatham, and Rob Earhart and Fire on his second in the Open. I don't know how I missed this before.


----------

